# Eigener Server aufbauen ? mt dhcp?



## kjvision (20. September 2006)

Hallo an alle! 

ich bin newbe. wie gesagt ich kenne mich nicht gut aus mit solchen sachen.


so ich möchter gerne einen eignen server aufbauen wo ich auch von drausen über ftp zugreifen kann?

wie mache ich sowas und was brauch ich noch dazu


also momentan habe mir NAS Server 3,5gehäuse und 400gb platte.

bin beim congster mit dsl2000 undspeedport 500.
da ich mich im netzwerk nicht gut auskenne habe ich DHCp gewählt!

was brauch ich noch und was muss ich noch achten !

ich habe schon in googeln gesucht auch hier in forum aber leider bin ich nicht schlau geworden.

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe im vorraus


Gruß

Kjvision


----------



## kjvision (23. September 2006)

Diese Forum ist TOP! Also so eine Hilfbereite Forum habe ich noch nie gesehen.

denke das mein erste und letze Beitrag!


----------



## NomadSoul (23. September 2006)

Schade aber freut mich das du so "Feuer und Flamme" für tutorials.de bist ;-]

Nun zu deinem Problem, google mal nach Portforwarding (so fern du hinter einem Router hängst) dann DynDN, und Xampp.

das sollte Dir weiter helfen wenn nicht, schade, aber da musst Du wohl ein paar mehr Infos über die Struktur deines Netzwerks, des verwendeten Betriebsystems etc, rausrücken. 

Mfg NomadSoul.


----------

